# [KERNEL]pentium D(résolu)

## mysix

Mon souci c'est dans la configuration du Kernel, il y a différents type de processeurs mais je ne sais pas lequel choisir.

J'ai un pentium D 940 3,2Ghz.

Il y a pentium M, Pro, 4 etc.

Mais lequel choisir ?Last edited by mysix on Sat Apr 03, 2010 10:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## man in the hill

De la lecture ici

----------

## mysix

C'est cool de m'avoir répondu, mais c'est normal que je n'arrive pas à accéder au site ?

----------

## netfab

Site pas accessible pour le moment. Regarde l'aide du kernel concernant le choix pentium4 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_MPENTIUM4:
> 
>   │
> ...

 

----------

## man in the hill

 *mysix wrote:*   

> C'est cool de m'avoir répondu, mais c'est normal que je n'arrive pas à accéder au site ?

 

Non ce n'est pas normal puisque j'y ai accédé avant de poster, la fragilité du www   :Smile:   ...

----------

## mysix

Merci pour tout !

----------

